

Ask YC: How do you know what to fix... - kashif

We applied to YC and were rejected. Now we are considering re-applying but we can't figure out what area to improve so that we stand a better chance. The rejection email gives no specific reason.  Your thoughts? Especially folks who have reapplied earlier.
======
danielha
In that same vein, how would we know what to tell you if you don't show us
anything?

Generic advice: Get a lot of feedback from a lot of people.

~~~
kashif
I just want to get an idea of how other folks who reapply reason this out. I
am not showing the demo because its no longer stable - we are working on it.

~~~
corentin
Ah! Just put it in the hands of people and you'll know what to fix.

~~~
kashif
Perhaps we will do just that. And maybe even put up the application we
submitted.

~~~
corentin
I bet you don't because you're afraid of the truth. If your application sucks,
why wait any longer to know? And if it's popular, you'll be glad to have
released it now.

edit: I'm not trying to teach you lessons here, because I'm a programmer too
and I know this feeling. But because I'm not talking about my application
here, I can let my brain talk instead of my heart. You know what I mean?

~~~
kashif
because

1\. its being worked on and the demo has been pulled down.

2\. It was a prototype not the beta, we are refactoring a significant parts
which we had just hacked to submit in time.

3\. It is a job site, it wont pick up from just a demo :)

------
kyro
I think you'd be a much better candidate if they see you, and your team,
pursue your startup, despite receiving a rejection, instead of waiting for the
next cycle.

You should have the drive to pursue it internally. Don't wait for YC to push
you. I don't think that's their purpose.

------
gscott
There might be nothing to fix. PG did say they didn't understand some of the
applications, they didn't get the "big idea" that the application writer was
trying to convey. You might just rephrase your idea and make sure your
programming team looks highly qualified.

------
edw519
You bring up an interesting question. I would be glad to give my critique of
your application (for what it's worth). I imagine quite a few others here
would as well. With enough feedback, you could probably find common themes and
have something to run with.

The big question: how to share you application with others? I don't see a
problem of cutting and pasting it into a new thread and asking for feedback.
You run the risk of sharing your secrets with the world. Also, this approach
may not sit well with ycombinator themselves.

Any thoughts?

~~~
brlewis
The goal of YC is to unleash the latent potential of hackers to change the
world via startups. Why would it not sit well with them for people to use
news.yc to improve their ideas and prospects for success?

~~~
edw519
Actually, I can't imagine anyone being against it. But I'm just a bashful geek
concerned about stepping on anyone's toes with my crazy suggestions. There
must be a 2x2x3 step program for people like me.

------
andreyf
You should add a menu bar. Definitely a menu bar.

